# Calor Gas ,UK list



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Is there a list of places to purchase calor gas bottles throughout the UK that I could print off and put in the van or stick on the tom tom,any ideas?????

DD


----------



## 89555 (May 28, 2005)

I should think that they should be listed in local telephone directory, wherever you are


----------



## 98055 (Mar 9, 2006)

I was hoping for a list for all over the UK so when I was out and about it could be located by a quick look on a list!

Cheers though

DD


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Calor*

Hi

Try www.calor.co.uk as a starting point!

Rapide561


----------



## wotto (May 1, 2005)

There might be what your looking for on this site:
http://www.poidownload.co.uk/#


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Calor Gas Dealers*

Try www.calor.co.uk/calor-dealers.htm. Highlight region go on from there!


----------

